# Donation Advice?



## Afkeyboard (Aug 28, 2012)

*delete*

admin, please delete


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Just write it as you would speak it...no need to be slick and too professional. Just make sure your grammar is correct and spelling is perfect. I find most places are more willing to donate if you actually GO to the place with a few pics of your work, and a donation letter in hand, as most places will need a written donation request to back up your face-to-face conversation. It's much easier for them to over look a letter or email, but when you show *up* it's different: they can quickly assess what you need & give you the stuff immediately, so it's not another thing on their "to do" list. I try to bring my kid with me when I go schlepping for donations, and have her chirp in with some positive statements about why we need the donations. You might want to call ahead & ask about donation policies, as some places require you to submit your letter to a corporate office...but most places just let your show up. It's actually kind of like a combination of Lets Make A Deal & scavenger hunt after a while. If you are positive & enthusiastic and show no shame in asking for stuff, you'll be surprised at how much you can scrounge up. Good luck!!

EDIT: you might want to call construction companies, too as many of them use plywood sheets as forms when pouring concrete, and then throw them away....


----------



## Afkeyboard (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Debbie


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Bring a written mission statement from the charity, and the permits and the tax ID number too. This takes any guess work or worries out of the equation for them.
If you are going to have advertisement in the local paper(s), then make sure you include at least the donor's names, if not logos and contact numbers.
I'd also talk to local general contractors about both possible supplies as well as construction expertise, with the offer of advertisement for them, it can get you all kinds of help. The same goes for electricians, plumbers, etc. Bringing in the outside help early on lets you and them have more time to work out the kinks, and also lets you all budget your time and supplies much more efficiently. You might also consider getting donations from places like pizza parlors, KFC, etc., for donations of food for your volunteers. Getting your local papers involved lets them have a story and it can help you build a following as well as a volunteer base.
Life is a contact sport.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

As a lumberyard owner, I echo the above comments and urge you to forget an email and show up in person. I would ask if they have and "cull" lumber- that's industryspeak for the warped/delaminating stuff. For my own yard haunt I hardly ever need an "exacting" piece of material, I'll grab a delaminating sheet of plywood or one that been beat up by the forklift. Make sure to say that your haunt proceeds are going to charity and give them the chairty's tax ID and you'll be on your way!


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Everything above is great advice...I've done this kind of thing a few times and it's easier than it sounds....just show them you're legit and play up the benefits for the charity...I would also ask if you can post some flyers for your haunt when the time comes to drum up more interest and a larger crowd and if you get the local papers involved, see if they'll print one of your flyers with the article...good luck!!!!


----------



## Afkeyboard (Aug 28, 2012)

thanks for the advice guys


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

From my mooching days in Cub Scouts, I can say that the easiest way to secure donations is in person, and also with the promise that their company name will be prominently displayed as a donor. You might consider a thanks to our sponsors board somewhere near the entrance waiting line.


----------



## Brandon (Feb 21, 2013)

As director of a non profit haunt for 4 years now i can tell you that lumber and paint are some of the easiest donations to get, especially if you will take OSB instead of the "good" plywood.

First things first, you need to tell THEM what you need not let them dictate what you need. Figure out what you need and take the list as well as a donation request letter and a reciept ready to fill out for them to your supplier (lowes is one of mine fyi), let them know who you are and why you are there. Then ASK for their time, don't demand it. Once you have their attention give them the list and tell them that is what you need and would appreciate it if they would help with it. Any advertising you can offer them in return sweetens the pot. If you do print, offer to put their logo on the posters. If you do radio and they are a large enough donor get them in the radio ads as a sponsor. Remind them that this makes them look good too as they are helping the community.

Above all be polite, dress appropriately (I ALWAYS wear a polo with my non profits logo with a nice pair of jeans) and make sure to THANK them for their donation in advance and once you have it. Oh and Vlad is right, make up a banner of some sort with all of your sponsors logos. In my case the larger the donation the larger their logo is on the banner.

Hope this helps!


----------

